# Ok need some info going after godzilla... got my tags



## ihuntcatahoula

Alright finally got drawn for a gator tag, got a friend in Brunswick with lots of gators so finding them is no issue. I want to use my bow question is do I use my Deer hunting bow for the KE ( Mathews DXT 63 lbs.) or my bowfishing bow ( Onieda Black Eagle 43 Lbs.) I am more than likely going to use a treble on mule tape or rod and reel to hook it but use the bow to secure a bouy for added assurance or if we get close enough use the bow first. I have some 2 and 3 blade grapples for gar are they ok or is there a grapple for gators. 

Also I have an AMS reel but was wondering how do you use the bouy if your line is in the reel. I was assumming you used an old style loop or bucket for the line so you can attach the end of it to a bouy or float. 

As for the float I assume the bigger and brighter the better. Maybe a home depot 5 gallon bucket. 

How about line both for the bow, reel and the treble what would be best. FF 200 would work for the bow if I was just using it for the bouy and not dragging him in with it. but what about the treble I would think mule tape would work better because it is waider and easier to hold. What pound test line do you spoon your rod with...


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

I am thinking this could be the ticket maybe attach some glow sticks or reflective tape to it...

http://muzzy.mybigcommerce.com/muzzy-gator-kit/


----------



## Michael

Do not try to shoot a gator with the line attached to your bow. You will not be able to stop him. Do not use a 5 gallon bucket as a float. Use something small enough the gator can pull it under logs and anywhere else he goes before stopping. Check out http://www.trackerjacksinc.com/ They have everything you'll need.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

Yeah I know not to tie to the bow but didnt think about the logs. Where we are going it is mostly open water close to the coast more like intercoastal I guess.There are a lot of floating islands though so prob a good idea to go small float. Really like the simplisity of the muzzy I linked to.


----------



## ben300win

Listen to Michael. He has guided alot hunters to big gators. I shot a 11-4 with him in 2011. My buddy shot a 9-6 with him too.


----------



## donald-f

For what you will spend on the needed items to "do it yourself" you can hire a guide in that area that has all that you need to harvest a gator. You are not squirrel hunting, a gator will hurt you bad or worse. Go with someone with the know how.


----------



## rapid fire

donald-f said:


> For what you will spend on the needed items to "do it yourself" you can hire a guide in that area that has all that you need to harvest a gator. You are not squirrel hunting, a gator will hurt you bad or worse. Go with someone with the know how.



This is true.  I have been acquiring all the gear over the years and have much more than a guide charges in gear.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

rapid fire said:


> This is true.  I have been acquiring all the gear over the years and have much more than a guide charges in gear.



If I didnt have someone that has land with tons of gators and who has hunted them for a while I would go with a guide. Since I have this connection I am going to use it and make some hella memories. 

I checked out the tracker jack site but think that I will go with the new muzzy kit that is available. You can get 4 of them for the price of one of the older muzzy kits or the tracker.

Just planning on using the muzzy kit to attach a bouy incase the gator comes off the main line we can find him.


----------



## ghost8026

Muzzy gator getter and any kind of bouy ones in kits or crab trap bouys work fine


----------



## frydaddy40

Good luck my friend.  Don't leave anything to chance.


----------



## mattech

I use a two liter cope bottle with a few glow sticks inside. About the cheapest bouy your gonna find.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

mattech said:


> I use a two liter cope bottle with a few glow sticks inside. About the cheapest bouy your gonna find.



do you just tie the line around the neck of the bottle.


----------



## thompsonsz71

Tracker jacks kit is the way to go!


----------



## hunter dan

*Tracker Jack*

With Jacks help, daughter and I have gotten good gators two years in row.
Check out Yellow Bolts and Broadheads he sells
They are bad Boys, will kill gator if hit right and you will have to cut out.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

hunter dan said:


> With Jacks help, daughter and I have gotten good gators two years in row.
> Check out Yellow Bolts and Broadheads he sells
> They are bad Boys, will kill gator if hit right and you will have to cut out.



Ended up making a kit after I got my muzzy kit in and didn't like it. Worked like a charm.


----------

